# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  torrejon de ardoz

## jack76

hola que tal. me gustaria encontar compañeros de nuestra aficion por torrejon, yo soy aprendiz y creo que rodearte de gente mas experta es una muy buena forma de mejorar tu conocimientos,un abrazo y feliz año

----------


## eidanyoson

Bienvenido al foro. ¿De Torrejón dices?, pues no sabes la suerte que tienes. La afición por allí es buena, incluso hay varios magos profesionales de renombre o alguno que va y viene.

 Aquí en el foro hay varios registrados que viven allí, así que sólo es cuestión de paciencia y podrás quedar con ellos o algo.

 Mientras tanto ¿que tal si nos cuentas más de ti, mágicamente hablando, y te pasas por los post adheridos de iniciación y lees las normas? :-)

 Ánimo y paciencia.

----------


## Dow

hola hola, al habla un torrejonero...

por qué zona vives?

----------


## jack76

en el barrio de las fronteras detras del maxi dia

----------


## hernandez

Hola aqui otro de torrejon, yo tambien estoy apreniendo.

 Un saludo magico.

----------


## Dow

vos también! y yo pensaba que andaba solo por estos lares. ais

----------


## hernandez

> vos también! y yo pensaba que andaba solo por estos lares. ais


eso es que no has buscado mucho, jeje. A ver si sale mas gente y quedamos pa tomar un cafelillo o algo.

----------


## Vicentico

Hola a todos ( y a todas que tambien habrá alguna). Después de un tiempecito por ahí perdido ya estoy de vuelta. Y sí, estamos unos pocos por esta zona del Corredor, y ya tuvimos un intento de quedada en la que sólo estuvimos eidan y yo, por cierto un saludo eidan. Podemos volver a intentarlo a ver que pasa. 


           A ver yo lanzo la pelota. Pongan fecha y hora.

----------


## eidanyoson

Estoy con Vicentico (me debes unas lecturas de libros jejeje).


 Poned fecha y hora y a ver que hacemos.

----------


## hernandez

bueno como veo que nadie se anima a lanzar ninguna fecha hay voy yo. para no hacer planes a largo plazo yo creo que una buena fecha podria estar en el penúltimo fin de semana de este mes, 24 o 25 de Enero (Sabado y Domingo respectivamente). Por que si no luego esto se va dejando y nadie dice ná, jeje.

 A ver que os parece.

 P.D.: Besos para todas y abrazos para todos. (jeje)

----------


## hernandez

holaaaa:

 Bueno que, entonces nadie se anima a quedar?

----------


## eidanyoson

Como ya he dicho, si se queda en Torrejón hay posibilidades de una sorpresa.

 La cosa es que no seamos 3 gaticos...

----------


## Dow

yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo. podría avisar a Jaume cuando se concrete día y hora. y a algún chaval más que he conocido torrejonero.

----------


## hernandez

yo tambien puedo llevar a un colega que esta empezando, tambien, en este gran mundillo de la 

magia.

 ves ya somos mas de tres gaticos.jeje

----------


## Dow

si si si si si si si

----------


## miguelajo

si avisais dia y hora y me cuadra..lo mismo me paso..
por echar un pichicola y eso.

----------


## eidanyoson

TOMA SORPRESA  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117: 


 Ahora sí por favor, quedemos como sea, ya mismo en 5 minutos uf uf uf uf  :O16: 

Y aún falta mi sorpresa. :302:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Si venga!! Aqui se habla de todo menos de fechas y horas. CONCRETEMOS SEÑORES. 

 A mi me viene mal cualquier dia y a cualquier hora asi que como otras veces (o siempre) tendre que dejar de hacer lo debo para hacer lo que me apetece. 

VENGA!!!

----------


## Dow

este finde?

----------


## hernandez

Que os parece el domingoa eso de las 6 de la tarde mas o menos. lo que ya no me atrevo a decir es donde, algun bar tranquilo. se me ocurre el "soledad" ( antes "los rafaeles").

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

(pa'joder) ¿Porque no lo hacemos este sabado por la tarde, aprovechando que viene Roman a la Plaza y montamos un sabado temático?  Y el domingo lo dejamos como jornada de reflexion tras el atración magico-cervecil. 

Vamos como veais...

----------


## Chaoz

me dejais que me acerque de toledo a conoceros?

----------


## eidanyoson

Más que dejarte, te obligamos  :He: 

¡Mira que preguntar eso...!

----------


## Dow

lo de la Plaza suena bien, pero creo que pretendemo no movernos de Torrejón... yo al menos no podría jejeje.

y lo del Soledad está guai, yo llevo mucho tiempo sin ir... dsde que cambiaron de... ¿forma? pero creo que se puede estar muy agustito.

Además que si no es en Torrete, Eidan no trae sorpresa.

----------


## miguelajo

yo es que los fines de semana chungo.
Estoy por Torrejón porque trabajo aquí a diario. Cerca de la RENFE.
Si algún día quedais entre semana avisarme a ver si puedo pasarme un ratejo.

----------


## hernandez

> (pa'joder) ¿Porque no lo hacemos este sabado por la tarde, aprovechando que viene Roman a la Plaza y montamos un sabado temático?  Y el domingo lo dejamos como jornada de reflexion tras el atración magico-cervecil. 
> 
> Vamos como veais...


quien es roman? que plaza?

----------


## Chaoz

pues entonces yo me apunto a un bombardeo. dejadme direccion del sitio para poner el navegador y llegar bien. A ver si nos vemos!

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Bueno pues entonces habra que intentarlo entre semana en Torrejon de Ardoz!

La plaza es "la plaza de las artes", local por la zona de embajadores donde se programa mucha magia y algo de teatro... en el google no tiene perdida

Roman es Roman Garcia, gallego, campeon nacional de cartomagia hace como 10 años, hermano de Kiko Pastur, compañero de fatigas de Luis Piedrahita, paso por el nada por aqui y en youtube tambien se le puede encontrar. 

Ale

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues venga.

 Jueves 5 de febrero a las 18:00h en Torrejón de Ardoz.

Me falta concretar el lugar.


(MiguelAjo, eso es entre semana ¿podrías?  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Ayy

El finde siguiente porfavor! que este aun no puedo!! el fidne siguiente mejor... y entonces si que me paso... y voy con ANDREWS jejeje

----------


## Dow

pero en finde no viene miguelajo... xd

----------


## Ayy

tocado y hundido.. .xD

----------


## Dow

vaaaamoooooouuuuuussssss, el jueves pues?

----------


## hernandez

Me parece bien. Entonces el Jueves a las 18:00. La cosa en ver donde se hace.

----------


## Dow

pues pues pues puesssss...

en el Lalo, del zoco jajaja

----------


## hernandez

el lalo :Confused:   ese cual es?

----------


## eidanyoson

Ni idea, pero si está en el Zoco no puede ser difícil encontrarle. Espero que no sea una broma de Dowi  :001 302:

----------


## Dow

"Donde el Lalo", de los mejores bocatas que he probado (en mi humilde opinión), a parte de un tipo genial (seguro que se quedaría mirandonos flipando si hacemos algo), y que además si cenas algo o pillas tapeo, luego invita a un chupito de hierbas.


tengo un miniproblema! yo no podré estar mucho, pero bueno, estaré.

----------


## Chaoz

yo si es el jueves al final no podria ir (si se hace el finde voy de cabeza) por temas de curro que me va a tocar doblar ese dia. Estoy trabajando en una rutina que une el "ni ciego ni tonto" con un "agua y aceite" (gracias al mago woody por la idea y la paciencia que esta teniendo conmigo) y me gustaría que lo vierais y me dieseis algun consejo para mejorarlo o hacerlo quizá mas limpio. Si al final no puedo ir el jueves (que me da que no pues no pinta bien lo del cambiar el doble turno) pues en otra os lo enseño. En esta semana os confirmo si subo de toledo va?

un saludo!

----------


## hernandez

vale entonces quedamos el jueves a las 18:00 en el zoco. Si os parece bien nos encontramos fuera y luego entramos donde sea.
 Llevaros tapete por si acaso (esto parece una tonteria decirlo pero al final siempre faltan tapetes). 


 Nos vemos.

----------


## Dow

me parece feeeerpecto  (conseguí que la quedada fuera al lado de mi casa muahaha!)

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues "Donde el Lalo" en el Zoco de Torrejón el 5 de febrero del 2009 a las 18:00.

¿Quienes SI van?  :O11:

----------


## hernandez

alli estare para que, eidanyoson, me deleites con tu sorpresilla. jeje

----------


## Dow

y yo igual xD

----------


## Vicentico

Pues mal asunto para mi. Después de un mes tranquilo en el trabajo sin salir de viaje, me toca empezar este una serie de viajes uno detrás de otro. Hoy he venido de uno y el jueves tengo otro y el lunes que viene hasta el martes y el viernes y el domingo que viene y así todo el mes. Lo que no sé todavía es la hora en la que salimos el jueves. Sé que es por la tarde-noche. Si salimos sobre las nueve o diez, me puedo pasar un ratillo para saludaros ya que me pilla de paso, si no intentaré estar en la que se prepara en Madrid. A ver si mañana me dicen algo más.

----------


## Ayy

Joer... ya podiais haber esperado una semana.... a que fastidio la sorpresa??  :117:

----------


## Dow

pues sólo dime si es profano/a... porque no sé si llevar a una amiga o que xD

----------


## Dow

eh, fuimos cuatro... pero qué cuatro, muahaha!

----------


## hernandez

si es que habia mucho arte.

----------


## Dugo

Hola Saludos a todos por aqui...
 Yo tambien vivo en torrejon de ardoz y me gustaria encontrarme con gente que comparte la misma aficion por la zona del corredor, para poder intercambiar opiniones y hacer quedadas...
Un Saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo siento haber llegado tarde. No calculé los atascos de la NII a las seis de la tarde  :O10: 

Pero bueno, por lo menos hicimos cositas...  :Smile1:

----------


## Dugo

Hola Saludos a todos , Yo tambien vivo en torrejon y me gustaria encontrar gente del corredor para quedar e intercambiar opiniones...y claro aprender un poco ya que estoy empezando sobre todo con magia para niños...

Saludos

----------


## Ayy

y la sorpresa al final estuvo presente :Confused:   ( me dio pena fastidiarla...  :117:  )

----------


## Chaoz

yo como os dije me toco doblar en el curro y no me acerqué de toledo... lastima

----------


## Dow

otro día quedamos de nuevo!

la sorpresa no vino... xD

----------


## Mago Jaume

Dow, Eidayoson..... a ver si se repite y puedo ir esta vez; ya intentaré tener el mes que viene horarios más normales y puedo ir, ya que ultimamente no he podido ir a ninguna.
Si no pues organizamos varias "pequeñas" antes de una kedada oficial con sorpresa incluida.

----------


## Dow

Jaumeeeeeeeeeee


pues Dugo, cuando volvamos a quedar se te avisa... que sobre magia infantil te puede ayudar Jaume.

----------


## keiko_san

Buenas a todos y saludos desde Torrete!!

Llevo poco por el foro y me alegra ver que hay tanta gente de Torrejon.
Para la próxima vez que quedéis, contad conmigo!!!

Un abrazo!!!!

----------


## Dow

pues vengaaa, para cuandoooo eeeeh

----------


## hernandez

oye pues si se hace otra quedada yo alomejor me animo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Dependiendo del día hasta yo me animo  :117:

----------


## Dow

quién está en el puente de mayo :Confused:

----------


## eidanyoson

mi estar, tener trabajo que impedir puente. :O10:

----------


## keiko_san

> quién está en el puente de mayo


Supongo que te refieres al puente de San Isidro el dia 15, no?

Pues yo andaré por aquí, así que contad conmigo si quedamos.

----------


## Ayy

Siendo puente, igual hasta me paso... xD

----------


## Dow

así es, me refiero a este de san isidro

empecemos...

viernes...? sabado...? habro un hilo nuevo...?

----------


## keiko_san

¿como lo habéis hecho otras veces?
Yo casi prefiero el sábado, pero me da un poco igual.

----------


## Dow

pues a base de preguntar jajaja

----------


## hernandez

a mi me toca currar todo el finde (ser camarero es lo que tiene) asique ya nos contareis que tal.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Camarero? ¿Dónde? un bar, un camarero "magués"... es el mejor sitio para ir y que nos invites.... :O16: 

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Vamos todos donde Hernandez!!!!!!!!!!! :Yipi:

----------


## Dow

vamos todos como cosacooos!!!

----------


## keiko_san

Por mi cojonudo.
Ya que hay que quedar, mejor en un bar amigo.
A ver que le parece a él.  :Wink1:

----------


## hernandez

jejejeje. por mi perfecto, lo malo es que es el bar del polideportivo del parque cataluña, y solo pueden entrar los socios (y los que

 trabajamos alli, claro) pero oye como idea no esta mal, aunque lo de invitar iva a estar estar un poco jodido. jejejeje.

----------


## Ayy

Al final que?? xD

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Y hablando con los del Poli no les gustaría la idea de que nos presentáramos 7 u 8 personas (ojalá muchos más) dispuestos a consumir?

Es más, sabiendo como funciona internamente (es lo que tiene haber sido socio muchos años) no les molaría patrocinar una nueva asociación de magos en Torrejón y creamos una?

La verdad es que es una pena, porque si se pudiera es un sitio tranquilo (menos cuando abren la piscina y no hay quien pare en ningún sitio).

----------


## Javi Drama

Hay que joerse la cantidad de gente que sois de Torrejón.

Y también hay que joderse que hableis de quedar este fin de semana...que si no fuera porque me voy a Zamora...iria sin problema (que les debo algo a Dow y Hernandez).

Mensaje subliminal: A ver si los del Sur de Madrid se animan.

----------


## Dow

oañdtjitry!!! pues vamos aaa aaa aaaaaaa..!!!! y yo que see!!

la idea de eidan es buena... se podría hacer un grupito de magos torrejoneros... y a ver si se consigue alguna maga no? jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

Para Mald, ya que vas a Zamora, y pasas por Toro, no seas tonto, para y pilla un Colegiata y un queso de Chillón. De lo mejor que se puede consumir en España, ¡qué rico y que envidia me das, por Dios!  :O16:

----------


## Vicentico

Como se nota que eidan no sólo controla de Mágia. Por cierto, un saludo, que llevaba tiempo sin pasar por aquí.

----------


## Javi Drama

Juas tranquilo eidan que esas cosas no faltan, puntualmente nos las traen cuando vienen de visita por los madriles.

----------


## Vicentico

Pues se me ocurre que podriamos organizar una quedada "Gastromágica" donde las cartas rojas se conviertan en chorizos y las negras en unas buenas morcillas y que de la varita en vez de salir flores salga una buena cerveza bien fresquita.

----------


## Dow

Vicentico... estás hecho un poeta.


quedemooooooos yaaaa genteeee

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno...antes Torrejón me pillaba algo así como que retirado...pero desde el Lunes...me toca currar allí...así que ya sabeis si finalmente quedais avisad que lo mas normal es que me pille cerca  :117: .

----------


## Dow

muahaha   vamooooooos genteee

----------

